# A New Arrival - Omega F8192 Electroquartz



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well this was a bit of a punt.... an f8192 ElectroQuartz. I bought this on a hunch as it was running but not keeping time. I dont really know if its fixable (Omega no longer work on these sadly) but Im gonna see what I can find, its one huge cool chunk of early 70s technology! These were huge money when new and they use the famous Beta 21 movt in a chunky 37mm wide and 12mm deep case! Its got a lightly domed sapphire crystal and even though its got that all over 'silvery' look, its actually not that bling as the finish is quite dull. Solid link bracelet with screw links (of a type id not seen before) and the list goes on....

So we all know all early quartz are cool (please nod along with me, those at the back! ) but this seems to actually be more of a hybrid than I thought, it hums! Well 'faintly' hums and the secs hand 'sweeps' I just pray my local guy doesnt throw his hands up in horror when he sees it.



















The movement... scary....



Pictured with one of the very very early quartz watches that 'tick' - GP352 movt Favre Leuba. The FL is also a huge heavy well made solid chunk of watch that cost huge money back in the day....


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mmmm...so let me get this right...F300Hz go in the General Watch Forum and F8192Hz go in this Forum....ok, I must try and remember that.









Not seen one of these before Jon....I think you need to draw us a timeline for these Omega hummer/quartz/hybrid watches....where does this one fit in relation to a Megaquartz etc....which came first?


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well... ok my reason the smf300 is in General is that it seems to have been adopted as RLTs fave hummer... This one is a bit special and anyone wanting to see it needs to dig a little deeper and visit this sub forum 
















Hmm... We could try and draw one... My feeling is Omega was running different teams at the same time in the era, making all sorts at the same time... but, Ok this is a Beta21, so a very early quartz. Its an Omega cal 1301 ie. on sale in early 1970. Then we get full on quartz with stepper motors with the 1510 and then the 1310... When did the ESA 9162 f300 come out and the 720 megasonic?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> Well... ok my reason the smf300 is in General is that it seems to have been adopted as RLTs fave hummer...


Only because you've led them all astray Jon.





















I need to start reminding people what great 214 and 218 Accutrons were produced...and some of mine used to be yours!

I think the timeline thing would be great for these Omega watches....might do a little research and see what I can come up with...although I expect between you, me, Andy, Keith...we already have the data.


----------



## norfolk (Feb 1, 2008)

excellent item...love the bracelet on that. Feel it should be on the wrist of Roger Moore somehow...classic 70s item.

I will have to keep an eye out for one of these...are they very rare?

R


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, yes but Paul.... Its just 'so right'. I do still have a soft spot for the 214s and 218s - I still have one of each







But most tend to be sub 40mm and I cant wear those these days... sad I know. Im wearing a 39mm Omega today and its only just working for me as its one that wears big... all those Panerai, Ploprofs, Anomino, Enzo and others have ruined me... LOL

Ok, this may help.... This is something I made for the WUS HEQ forum... its not a timeline but it is useful I think. The lines denote related movts. Happy to keep updating it, I have done it a good few times so fare. Please fill me in on anything you know guys!










Richard, Sadly the f8192s are very rare... you rarely see them and this is one of the less common models. The more usual ones are sloped and look superb.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Nice Jon nice..

I hope your man can work on it, i think i sent you the info didn't I?

ESA 9162 commenced production from 1969, although i think Baume & mercier were first out the blocks with the Tronosonic, with Omega a year later in 1970.

I certainly have not seen a f300 earlier than that.

The Megasonic production commenced in 1974 and was quite shortlived, as were all the early electronics in truth.

Hope this helps, i m sure i could dig up more info given time.

keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate!

you did send it... and it scared me...







The guy I know of here is reputedly a 15xx expert, but I know another in Switzerland as well... we'll see... the watch currrently gains 10mins an hour.... but it runs ok apart from that. It could do with a clean and dust out as well as a regulate. Its not dead, which would mean something is broken, so im more than hopeful









Brilliant date info on the cals... Im happy to add the info to the chart above if people would like... I could, given time and the info, turn it into a proper date line.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

No worries.

Thought i did!! good luck!!!

You need to amend your table your have the Cal references for the ESA day/date and the Chrono the wrong way round...









Interesting thing with a lot of the early electronics was that Omega used the same cases for many of them.

Yours is a good example of this, i have seen this case with both f300, Megaquartz and also Megasonic..there are at least 10 other examples of this...and i would suspect a lot more besides.

It would be interesting to research the price difference between them when new!

I have/had 4 examples of the same case, 2 x SS and 2 x GP and a 1 of each either an f300 or a Megasonic....the Megasinic was over twice as much!!!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh ek... I hadnt noticed that... LOL... ok iv updated it... (see below)

Totally agree with the case thing... worth cataloging with their prices out the catalogues?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Thats better.

I will study it later to see if there are any other mistakes

Then give you marks for your project









When i have some more time i will try and do a comparison chart with prices, have watches coming out of my ears at the moment.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool... I look forward to marking it!


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

My first smiley only posting!!!

Keith


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice

You didn't get it off the bay did you? I was agoing to bid on one very similar on there and missed the boat! I am going to get an electroquartz!

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

yep the very same I suspect... LOL


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Lol

Between you and Keith you are killing me! grrrr, I will take solus in the pending arrival of mighty MQ2.4! and my NOS MQ 32khz and my just bought F300 with 2 o'clock crown!

I do like that mate, you are right the case looks virtually the same as my MQ32! Does it take a circa 30mm strap end with 18mm lug fitting?

Cheers Tom


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice Jon and interesting piece of history. I love the way they tried stuff, but dropped it as soon as they started. A great bit of history.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks guys!

Tom, cant wait for pics of all yours







A collection shot maybe?

Howard you are so right... makes me think my thoughts on Omega running seperate teams to design and build new watches is spot on. They would have worked in secret against eachother to make new and excitingt watches that would then be chosen (or not) to go inot production. I just dont see how else Omega could have done so many different things at the same time...


----------



## dickstar1977 (Feb 4, 2008)

Current group shot tomorrow (so long as MQ arrives home safe), only thing missing would be 125 as I have lent it to my Bro (I am too kind) my F300 (it is on it's way form spain)

I was having an interesting conversation with STS about the 1970's and early 80's period in Omega history! They sure made some cool (and for the time very advanced) watches! I have only seen three or four (may be five including yours) variations on the electroquartz, I see new variations of the F300's regularly! Going to have a good scour in Journey through time tomo while I am at STS!

Will get some pics of the MQ tomo and a group shot to go along with! Stap tuned!

Cheers Tom


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool.

I need to order JofT.... I cant keep nipping into the boutique for a chat and a browse, its getting embrassing... Ive only ever bought a buckle from them LOL


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

more updates:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's hard work keeping up to date with all these new arrivals of yours







and yes it's another one that I'd be happy to have


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks mate! I know... Ive been a 'bit spendy' recently...


----------



## piet (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Jon, an verry nice watch and an great movement you have obtain.

I verry like the technology off these kind off movements.

greetings piet


----------

